# How to Use Your Bandwidth Wisely...



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

This is my newest tutorial...

Well its more like tips than tutorial...

Almost all users of this forum use Broadband. BroadBand comes with a monthly data tranfer limit. So here is Tips to save ur bandwidth.


1.) When you are not chatting close your IM. They cause pop-up ads. It is also good for security.

2.) Use 4 wall protection means use a Firewall, Antivirus , Antispyware, and antispam solutions. Remember to enable ad block feature of your firewall.

3.) Most software come with auto update feature. If u dont use that software more often disable autoupdate for that feature. Like I have disabled the auto update of adobe acrobat reader.

4.) Dont download software that are likely to come in Digit DVD/CD. If you want to download something first check the Digit preview List on digit forum (If available). If you cant find that software than download it. Or if download size is big than its better to request that software.

5.)Dont download software betas. They are buggy. Instead wait for 15days-1 month. final version will come out than download that. This way you can save your bandwidth by not downloading beta which wil be worthless after final version comes out.

6.)If you are a advance user dont use auto update feature of windows. Instead go to microsoft site and check for updates. Never download updates for software u dont use. Like for playing mp3s I use winamp so I never download hotfixes for Windows Media player. Why download that for something i even didn't use. You can also skip updates for office applications.

7.)(For Dialup) If u want to read some articles over the net. its better that u save the page than disconnect than read that.

8.)A extra tip from me...Dont use internet radio's and other stuff like them. They will hog your bandwidth.

9.) For surfing use opera as web browser. Cause when you are browsing in IE when you click back button IE load the previous page again. But opera show that page from cache.

10.) Its better to use web mail than using mail from mail client. for security and bandwidth reason. But sometimes using a mail client will save bandwidth.

11.)When downloading trial games check what type of trial is that. Some games only have playtime of one hour in that case it not worth downloading.

12.) Every ISP give Happy Hours (it is the time when you do not get charged for using web and downloading). Download big files in this time. 
(Happy Hours for BSNL ::= 2 AM to 8 AM).


I know this guide is completely n00bish. But Hey this types of tutorials are only useful for bigginers.     8)  

Now Happy Surfing.....   8)


----------



## rajesh (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice one. If u see most of it is pure common sense which most of do not follow.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

rajesh said:
			
		

> Nice one. If u see most of it is pure common sense which most of us do not follow.



Exactly.

I only writed these tips so u all guys remember how to surf wisely.

Even geeks cant remember all the things.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 23, 2006)

good one


----------



## khin007 (Jan 26, 2006)

nice tips


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 26, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 26, 2006)

One reason I writed these tips is...

I didn't followed a single tip I writed And now my net bill is huge 6000.

So follow this and u will be happy and not sad like moe.


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 27, 2006)

@Quiz_Master.Isn't ur avatar same as QwertyManiac.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah.

Maine udhar liya hai.

Jab voh vapas ayega to main use lauta dunga.


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 29, 2006)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> This is my newest tutorial...
> 
> Well its more like tips than tutorial...
> 
> ...



Nice one! Really makes sense to be so sensible


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

For Dial up Users:

Saving the page after disconnecting is faster than saving the page while your are online b'coz IE won't be able to retrive some useless files and will just ignore them.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 22, 2006)

reading this makes me remember the old days of dial-up nd all..
coming up on the broadband wagon has changed my habits very much.... !


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> 10.) Its better to use web mail than using mail from mail client. for security and bandwidth reason. But sometimes using a mail client will save bandwidth.



Can anyone explain this Please.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 22, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Quiz_Master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its like this....there r 2 kinds of mails...
1. which u use in your browser only like yahoo gmail hotmail etc.
2. the mails are downloaded onto ur computer before u can view then.. like outlook- in it u enter ur account info and it automatically downloads thenm to ur pc... so that when u have to browwse through various mails it does not have to load them again and again...........


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

@champ_rock I was more concerned about the "Security"  reasons as quoted by Quiz_Master. i wondered what could be the security risk with mail clients. i use opera as my mail client with gmail configured. ( authentication is secure in gmail isnt it)


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 23, 2006)

opera is browser based only... and yeah it is safe 

 the security point lies in the fact that.......

1. outlook etc. will download all the mails and even attachments before asking u... a good virus can do harm to ur comp ... also it uses bandwidth for all this....

2. browser based will let u see each topic and decide whcih ones u want to open....


----------



## Akshay (Feb 25, 2006)

i use opera 9. If i select "no images" wil it save my bandwidth?


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 26, 2006)

does anyone know.... how to select "view only cached images" in firefox?????????

i dont want the images to load everytime......


----------



## siriusb (Feb 26, 2006)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> does anyone know.... how to select "view only cached images" in firefox?????????
> 
> i dont want the images to load everytime......


This can be done only with ff 1.0.x, afaik. Use a plugin called ImgLikeOpera to toggle loading of cahed/only from this site/all images. You can adjust lot more settings than you can in opera.


----------



## manas (Feb 27, 2006)

You can download ImglikeOpera from here.
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1672&application=firefox


----------



## chesss (Feb 27, 2006)

Yup 'display images from cache only' works really really well in Opera, more so because it seasy to switch between 'show all images' and 'cached images' Just use this command:

```
Enable display images > Display cached images only
```
 as a keyboard shortcut or mouse gesture


----------



## champ_rock (Mar 1, 2006)

i want to know whether it will save my bandwidth... or will it just download the images and not display them


----------



## chesss (Mar 3, 2006)

> i want to know whether it will save my bandwidth... or will it just download the images and not display them


 IT will save bandwidth i.e won't download, until you specify.


----------



## aku (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, though somwat noobish but atill worth a read..


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 4, 2006)

nice one as iam a dial up user


----------

